# Neurosurgery coding specific coursed



## mls5502 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Neurosurgery coding specific course*

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows of any Neurosurgery specific courses or seminars.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 26, 2010)

For spinal surgery, check out www.spine.org - that's the North American Spine Society.  I would also check out your specialty society's website - most quite often have seminars and workshops for coders.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 26, 2010)

Medtronic offers great webinars with free CEU's...

http://www.sofamordanek.com/spineline/registration/


----------



## todd5400 (Aug 26, 2010)

The AANS holds seminars specific for neurosurgery--www.aans.org

Mary


----------

